# CBFA or CCTA engine codes



## benjamin8080 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know where the CBFA or CCTA engine code is located on my 2010 2dr 2.0T GTI? I tried looking under the hood but have yet to find it. This is for the K&N cold air intake I was considering purchasing. Unless any of you have a recommendation on another cold air intake I should take a look at or consider. Let me know.


Thanks


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

benjamin8080 said:


> Does anyone know where the CBFA or CCTA engine code is located on my 2010 2dr 2.0T GTI? I tried looking under the hood but have yet to find it. Thanks


passenger side of the engine. theres a sticker. says cct or cbf


----------



## benjamin8080 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you. I will look for it now..


----------



## benjamin8080 (Mar 5, 2012)

Track5tar said:


> passenger side of the engine. theres a sticker. says cct or cbf


I looked all over on passenger side engine compartment. If the sticker is gone, where else might I be able to find it?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

FAQ:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4042736


----------



## getaJettamkv (Aug 4, 2009)

*and*

it's in the spare tire wheel well on a white sticker with the trans code too


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

what ViRtUaLheretic said lol


----------



## benjamin8080 (Mar 5, 2012)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> FAQ:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4042736


Visuals are always helpful. Thanks man...


----------



## Philipornelas (Jan 9, 2018)

*Bringing back old thread on CCTA and CBFA Engine types.*

What is the major difference in these engines. I have the CBFA engine type based on the visual photo that was uploaded. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bekoehler (Feb 9, 2010)

Per http://blog.moddedeuros.com/tsi-vs-fsi, the CBFA motor has a Secondary Air Intake (SIA) to allow the car to pass emission inspections because certain states such as California have stricter emissions standards.


----------



## ccaissie (Jul 24, 2015)

*Is CCT same as CCTA?*

Looking at engine codes, the sticker on the pass side of the TSI says CCT with a few numbers.

I interpret this to be a CCTA engine, right?


----------



## Chicano31 (Jul 7, 2021)

bekoehler said:


> Per TSI vs. FSI - Modded Euros Blog, the CBFA motor has a Secondary Air Intake (SIA) to allow the car to pass emission inspections because certain states such as California have stricter emissions standards.


Hi what’s the difference on ccta engine and cbfa engine can work or they difference


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Both have three O2 sensors. The CBFA has one O2 mounted on the turbo's turbine outlet just before the down-pipe flange and the CCTA has all three O2s on the down-pipe. I believe the CBFA also has the secondary air and CCTA does not.


----------



## Jordanstevinson (Oct 23, 2021)

benjamin8080 said:


> Does anyone know where the CBFA or CCTA engine code is located on my 2010 2dr 2.0T GTI? I tried looking under the hood but have yet to find it. This is for the K&N cold air intake I was considering purchasing. Unless any of you have a recommendation on another cold air intake I should take a look at or consider. Let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks





benjamin8080 said:


> Does anyone know where the CBFA or CCTA engine code is located on my 2010 2dr 2.0T GTI? I tried looking under the hood but have yet to find it. This is for the K&N cold air intake I was considering purchasing. Unless any of you have a recommendation on another cold air intake I should take a look at or consider. Let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you have the original owners manual look in the maintenance booklet and there should be a sticker that has the engine code and it’ll have the trans code as well


----------



## Mksixk10 (8 mo ago)

I was just told yesterday that both these engines have sai so i dont think thats a good identification


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

Mksixk10 said:


> I was just told yesterday that both these engines have sai so i dont think thats a good identification


I can assure you the *CCTA* does *not *have the SAI valve on the head, whereas the CBFA does.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

So not to hijack this thread but would the engine still run just fine if you were to place a cbfa into a ccta car? Like i have a 2010 passat but i would like to purchase an 08 engine from someone locally.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

should be fine. you'll just not have anything to plug into the SAI valve on the left end of the head (harness-wise). But it should be no issue.


----------

